# gfx card and mobo pci slot mismatch



## itsmeraja (Feb 28, 2015)

Guys, i have got this weird problem. my friend gave me his old gfx which is msi N210 MG1D3 and has (71+11) pins. but my motherboard , intel DH61SA pci has (49+11) pins. so it's not fitting in nd im going crazy. help me here.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 1, 2015)

Your motherboard lacks PCI-e X16 slot. You can't use any graphics card with it. The only option you have is to upgrade your motherboard to a PCI-E x16 equipped motherboard


----------



## itsmeraja (Mar 1, 2015)

happy17292 said:


> Your motherboard lacks PCI-e X16 slot. You can't use any graphics card with it. The only option you have is to upgrade your motherboard to a PCI-E x16 equipped motherboard



i cant blv it..this is crazy..why would they make a motherboard like this to not fit a gfx card..?? is there no alternative..?? are all the gfx cards are like this..??


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 1, 2015)

Dude thats technology. Pciex is the current and future. You have to upgrade. I have agp cards so doesn't mean i should blame technology for not retaining agp till now.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 1, 2015)

itsmeraja said:


> i cant blv it..this is crazy..why would they make a motherboard like this to not fit a gfx card..?? is there no alternative..?? are all the gfx cards are like this..??



They made that motherboard for regular office use. eliminating non essential features (for office use) helps in keeping the costs down. BTW GT210 (MSI N210) is a useless graphics card, it can't even run games released 6 years ago properly.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 1, 2015)

Ya. Some cards are simply for namesake and so no good than simply providing a display output


----------



## itsmeraja (Mar 1, 2015)

i had no idea about this..when i bought my pc i took suggtn from this forum & mentioned i wl install the gfx card later, thats how i ended up this mobo. no one told me i have buy a new mobo too.
and this n210 is not an issue. i was planning to buy a gfx card sooner so i was trying this and bamm.."u need a new mobo"..
what ever man..i am using i3 2120..can u suggst me a proper motherboard tis time..??


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can you specify the thread where forum members suggested that board? not accusing you of anything, just wanted to see who suggested that board.

Sell your current motherboard and buy this:

Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1 Motherboard - Gigabyte : Flipkart.com


ps: just a friendly advice, try to avoid using sms language. Gives wrong impression (immature person) and makes it difficult to read.


----------



## itsmeraja (Mar 1, 2015)

thanks for every suggestions and advice..i can't find that post..its been 2years & used a different user name then which i don't remember.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2015)

Physical PCI Express X16 cards can still work with PCI Express slots having less physical lanes, provided the slot is an open ended slot.

*i.imgur.com/TCBHMaZ.jpg

You can mod the PCI Express slot you have if you want to still fit in the graphic card. *modding PCI-E 1x to open end*

and oh btw, your built-in Intel HD 2000 is already faster than or equal to nVidia GT 210 card. GT 210 is a rubbish card.


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Not to worry just upgrade your motherboard if you want to add graphic card which is quite essential


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2015)

^^ look at the date of last post. Don't unnecessarily bump old threads.


----------

